# Never Summer Proto Type Two Size



## TreydaJedi (Feb 7, 2018)

Hello Forum!

After doing a ton of research i'm about to pull the trigger on the Proto Type Two! I'm kind of in between board sizes though and i was wondering if i could get some other opinions on what might be best for me.

Skill/Style: Advanced-All Mtn/Freestyle
Height: 5'5
Weight:180-185
Boot: Size 10

I could go with either the 154cm or the 157cm board but i'm not sure... According to my weight and boot size (and the manufacturers suggested sizes listed on EVO) it looks like the 157cm could be the best fit for me. However since im shorter and stockier in size i just don't want the board to feel too long.. It also looks like my boot size would be a little big for the 154cm which appears to top out at 9.5 according to the chart.

Thank you for your help I appreciate any feedback!


----------



## TreydaJedi (Feb 7, 2018)

Since i'm new to the forum i'm unable to post a link to the chart for reference But if you goo to the EVO website you can find the never-summer-snowboard-size-chart i'm referring to.

Thanks again for any help!


----------



## Snow Hound (Jul 21, 2012)

180 lbs? Get the 157.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Snow Hound said:


> 180 lbs? Get the 157.


what he said. its not like you'd fold the 154 in half but you'll get more out of the 157. you could go with a proto x and size down a bit. I have a 54 funlinger x and rode it no problem when I was 190-200


----------



## Captn_K (Apr 1, 2017)

It's really personal preference and depends on your riding style. If you are into euro carves and intend to ride this board aggressively (fast) go with the 157. If you are getting it to play around at the park then get the 154. Either way you are about to step into awesomeness !!


----------



## fr3nzy (Jan 22, 2018)

TreydaJedi said:


> Hello Forum!
> 
> After doing a ton of research i'm about to pull the trigger on the Proto Type Two! I'm kind of in between board sizes though and i was wondering if i could get some other opinions on what might be best for me.
> 
> ...


I want you to know that I am extremely jealous of you. Like you can't imagine. I'm 5'4, 170#, and a 6.5/7 boot. I would kill for even one boot size bigger. 

Being basically the same size as you (save shoe size), I just demoed the PT2 154 yesterday in some fresh CO powder. What are your stance angles? If you carry decent angles in both feet, you could get away with the 154 and have a blast. If, however, you square up your back foot, you'll definitely want the 157. Weight-wise either will be fine, I would focus specifically on width and your feet.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## SnowDragon (Apr 23, 2012)

It doesn't matter which size you get in the Proto Type Two.
Any size of that board is far and away superior to any other board on the market.
You can't make a wrong decision buying that board!!
:nerd:

>


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

freestyle, go with the 154, all mtn, go with the 157. you can size down on this board np.


----------



## NCRider (Feb 5, 2018)

I have demoed last year's Proto. Not sure if it's the same as this year's. It is one hell of a board! So playful. I would highly recommend it. Was over my budget so I ended up getting a used Endeavor. Kinda regret it.


----------



## TreydaJedi (Feb 7, 2018)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for all the input everyone! I purchased the 157 and just had it waxed up/detuned yesterday. Heading to the mountain this weekend and will report back with results!!


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

There's not going to be a massive difference in the same board 3cm apart. The 154 will be a little more agile, the 157 will be a little more stable. Which would you prefer?


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

Im also eyeing the proto and am on the fence about sizing as well

Im 5'10 185lbs, I wear an 11-11.5 boot
Some people tell me to go wide, other people tell me id be fine with a reg, i know guys with a sz 12 boot who ride reg, i can tell you im not skilled enough to carve at a hard enough angle to ever catcha toe.. I don't think lol 

I demoed a funslinger in a 157x and i loved it, but im leaning towards the proto cause i really never hit park

I'm looking for something i can do freestyle all mtn, looking to learn butters and spins but mostly cruise down the mountain. .. Stuff that keeps my fragile ass out of the air lol

So assuming i did get the wide, the proto comes in 155x and 158x, the slinger felt great at 157x, ideally id like a proto in a 56x or 57x,im not sure how much a difference 157 to a 158 would be


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

woodhouse said:


> Im also eyeing the proto and am on the fence about sizing as well
> 
> Im 5'10 185lbs, I wear an 11-11.5 boot
> Some people tell me to go wide, other people tell me id be fine with a reg, i know guys with a sz 12 boot who ride reg, i can tell you im not skilled enough to carve at a hard enough angle to ever catcha toe.. I don't think lol
> ...


 you don't have to hit the park with a funslinger...

get your boots situated, go visit the boot section and see if you can size down. if your boots are around a size 10, go for the 157 proto.

if your true size is 11-11.5 go for the 155x for more manuverability or 158x for charging hard. I'd personally lean towards the 155x but it depends on where you ride. if you get some pow, 158x


----------



## RuffRhyno (Feb 19, 2018)

How was your weekend with the board? I’m about to pull the trigger on a 157 myself (you and I have almost same weight and foot size). Just wanted to hear your impressions on how it handled in the mountain vs the park. All of my previous boards have been < 153, but that was when I weighed 25 lbs less


----------



## woodhouse (Jan 18, 2013)

jae said:


> you don't have to hit the park with a funslinger...
> 
> get your boots situated, go visit the boot section and see if you can size down. if your boots are around a size 10, go for the 157 proto.
> 
> if your true size is 11-11.5 go for the 155x for more manuverability or 158x for charging hard. I'd personally lean towards the 155x but it depends on where you ride. if you get some pow, 158x


my true size puts me at an 11, so smallest boot I would get is 11, largest would be 11.5 (already made the mistake of buying 12's before seeing the thread on here)

Usually I would favor maneuverability of speed since I dont usually try and go as fast as I can
I almost want to go back to killington and demo both sizes (dont know of anywhere in NY to demo a NS board), I live on the east coast, dont get much fresh powder here, mainly ride ny catskills, some mountain creek and vt

I'll never own more than one snowboard so I would like to get a board that can handle a little bit of everything


----------



## jae (Nov 27, 2015)

hmmm.. if you don't experience booting out with normal boards, I'd go for a normal width board. you can get the normal 157 until booting out becomes a problem. imo it'll help you grow faster, but the ceiling cap of your growth is that much closer...

honestly, you won't notice the size difference by much. Since you're still green, if you decide to go with the X model, go with the 155.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Dunno if I missed it but how big is your go to mountain? If you 1) don’t usually go very fast and 2) want to dabble with butters etc and 3) home mountain isn’t a beast, I’d opt for the funslinger as well. I owned both and aside from going fast and a slight edge to carving, I preferred the funslinger in every other way. Sold the proto (not a bad board by any means) kept the slinger. Just my 2 cents 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

